# [ATI-DRIVERS]  Unable to make

## bouyafa

Bonjour ce matin j'ai voulu mettre à jour, dans la liste y étaient les ati-drivers-8.40.4.

 *Quote:*   

> make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Erreur 1
> 
> make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Erreur 2
> 
> make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-cj1 »
> ...

 

Je suppose que mon kernel ainsi que mon bon vieux GCC sont un peu vieux, j'attends juste une confirmation claire et nette avant d'entreprendre de tout mettre à jour ! 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Et on la devine ou la version de GCC?

----------

## bouyafa

Ici :

 *Quote:*   

> ... GCC_VER_MAJ=3 ...

 

sinon en effet pour etre plus précis : [I] sys-devel/gcc (3.4.6-r2)

----------

## Temet

o_O'''

Euh... t'es au courant que Gentoo a migré vers GCC 4 en stable y a environ un an???   :Shocked: 

Sinon, ça peut aussi être la version de noyau.

Le plus simple est bien sûr d'update du noyau... sinon, bah bonne migration de GCC   :Laughing: 

----------

## bouyafa

Héhé oui tout à fait au courant, mais je ne l'ai pas fait sur toutes mes machines, en l'occurence pas le portable. Bien donc je vais commencer ma migration avec ... enthousiasme ^^

Merci

----------

## nykos

sinon tu peux toujours rester aux versions précédentes d'ati-drivers !

----------

## avendesora

Ou éventuellement poster l'erreur que tu as. Ce que tu nous a collé ne montre pas l'erreur de compil.

Ce qu'on voit sur ton poste, c'est make qui dit:

 "Oh là! Y'a GCC qu'es pas content!"

puis emerge qui dit:

 "bah merde, make n'a planté!"

Ce qui manque c'est ce que GCC a cherché à te dire.

(Pas dit que ca avance la chose, mais on sait jamais.)

----------

## bouyafa

Bien, j'ai donc fais ma migration sur GCC4 et avant de changer de kernel, j'ai mon disque dur qui part en cacahuètes ... bref, je n'ai pas pu aller jusqu'au bout de la chose. Pourtant aujourd'hui sur IRC je voie qu'une autre personne a le meme soucis que moi. A la différence qu'il est plus à jour que moi, un GCC4 et un kernel en 2.6.22. Je quote son build.log en espérant arriver à builder ce driver un jour ou l'autre.

 *Quote:*   

> [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

On observe aussi que lui ça ne build pas meme avec une version antérieure du driver. De mon coté les 8.40 ne build pas, du sien ce sont les 8.39 ... 

Donc chez moi ça me fera pareil pas la peine que je change de kernel apperement, du moins pas pour le moment. 

Merci

----------

## bouyafa

Et bien ... Rebonjour, le post n'a pas l'air d'interesser grand monde mais de mon coté le soucis persiste.

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4 to /
> 
>  * ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 ;-) ...               [ ok ]
> ...

 

Personne n'a de retour comme ça ?

----------

## bouyafa

Y a quelqu'un ?? :)))

----------

## kwenspc

 *bouyafa wrote:*   

> Y a quelqu'un ?? ))

 

retournes toi

ok c'est hyper nul...

----------

## Bapt

dit moi ? si j'ai bien suivit ton noyau il est compilé avec un GCC 3 et là tu essayes de compiler le driver ati (donc un module noyau entre autre) avec gcc 4

Les modules noyau doivent être compilés avec le même compilateur que le noyau lui-même, donc ça ne rique pas de marcher.

Maintenant je pense que ça n'a rien à voir avec ton problème actuel, mais certainement avec ton futur problème une fois celui-ci corrigé.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> retournes toi

 

[crackage]/me se prépare à criéer : BOUH!! [/crackage]

Plus sérieurieusement, tu sembles utiliser un kernel bien particulier quand même (des cj-sources en 2.6.17 ...). 

Y a t-il une raison particulière? Peut être qu'un des patchs associés à ce noyau te joue des tours.

Si ce n'est tout simplement qu'il me semble que depuis les 8.33.6 (ça date quand même ...), les drivers ATI demandaient un kernel >= 2.6.18. Cette info reste à vérifier (je n'ai ni le temps ni l'envie de le faire, je suis en 2.6.22 ... et ça marche très bien.

Si il n'y a pas de raisons particulière à utiliser de telles sources, pourquoi ne pas utiliser les gentoo-sources? (sinon, et si ça viens bien de ça, t'as plus qu'à patcher un vanilla ...)

----------

## bouyafa

J'ai un GCC4 oui, et un kernel un peu vieux mais j'ai vu ailleurs que meme 'à jour' ça ne build pas. Concerant la remarque de Bapt on peut build n'importe quel module proche du kernel avec des versions différentes de GCC, mais ils ne fonctionneront pas (version mismatch). Pour la remarque de YetiBarBar, j'ai actuellement les drivers  x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.39.4, ils ont toujours bien build meme avec mon vieux kernel. 

Le soucis, récurant, arrive donc bien depuis peu, je cherche un user qui possède et utilise une carte ATI avec les drivers proprios. Il m'arrive donc la meme chose sur une autre box, avec un kernel plus récent.

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 pour prendre un kernel "normal", parce qu'un cj ou un 2.6.22.1-rt9 (cékoidon?), c'est pas du classique-classique ^^

----------

## RickyLoad

salut 

Je sais pas si çà va t'aider , mais je suis pas le seul sans doute à avoir çà :

```

uname -a

Linux Gentoo 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Aug 25 17:03:51 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

06:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.40.4

      Latest version installed: 8.40.4

sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 4.2.0

      Latest version installed: 4.2.0

```

Le tout avec ==> Xgl 

Et le compiz fusion marche nickel   :Smile: 

Mais bon , a part la carte qui date un peu , je suis ds le traditionnel , notamment au niveau du kernel  :Wink: )

----------

## YetiBarBar

tu pourrais poster ton :

emerge --info

(je viens de reéssayer, chez moi il build correctement en amd64 sans tout ces warning, en gentoo source avec USE=acpi kernel_libux -multilib )

----------

## bouyafa

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.17-cj1 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.17-cj1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
> ...

 

Voila pour mon emerge --info 

Sinon pour le kernel je ne voie pas en quoi un patch ou deux peuvent altérer ce genre de choses, surtout que j'ai toujours utilisé un cj sur mon portable, un ck sur mon desktop, et dans un post précédent on voie un build.log avec un 2.6.22 'normal'.

Merci

----------

## _Seth_

 *bouyafa wrote:*   

> [...] Pourtant aujourd'hui sur IRC je voie qu'une autre personne a le meme soucis que moi. A la différence qu'il est plus à jour que moi, un GCC4 et un kernel en 2.6.22. Je quote son build.log en espérant arriver à builder ce driver un jour ou l'autre.
> 
>  *Quote:*   [...]
> 
> FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module fglrx.ko uses GPL-only symbol '__rcu_read_unlock'
> ...

 

J'espère que ça pourra te servir, mais je viens de rencontrer un problème qui me semble similaire. J'ai l'impression que la cause de l'erreur est la même mais les conditions sont différentes : c'est avec les drivers nvidia sous debian et un kernel 2.6.20 ou 2.6.21. 

M'enfin, l'erreur GPL-incompatible module uses GPL-only symbol est dû à la politique de gestion des erreurs des mainteneurs du noyau (Linus et ses amis quoi) et c'est expliqué un peu plus en détail ici. Grosso modo quand on installe un module proprio dans le noyau, c'est enregistré et le noyau est marqué comme "entâché" (tainted) et les devs refusent de fournir de l'aide pour résoudre les bugs éventuels (c'est bien normal puisqu'ils n'ont pas accès aux sources du module proprio). Mais ils ont aussi étendu cette politique à certaines parties du code sur lesquels les devs veulent éviter une mauvaise utilisation par des modules propriétaires, elles sont donc déclarées GPL-only et refusent de compiler avec un module propriétaire. 

Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus sur ton problème mais j'espère que cela te facilitera les recherches  :Wink: 

EDIT : apparement c'est un problème déjà connu sur les rt-sources.

----------

## Danfocus

 *bouyafa wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module fglrx.ko uses GPL-only symbol '__rcu_read_unlock'
> ...

 

Read this solution

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers#Build_ati-drivers_on_rt-kernels_failed

----------

